# High Soft Cervix Always a Pregnancy Sign?



## maddog37

I'm expecting AF any minute now and my cervix is high, soft, and closed. I read that this is a sign of early pregnancy but since I have 2 BFNs, I'd like to know if that could also happen if I'm not pregnant?

I know it did go down after ovulation because I checked here and there and it's been low and hard somewhere in between, but I wasn't checking all the time. Today I checked out of curiosity.

I know they say if it's low and hard, you might still be pregnant and it'll move up later, so you shouldn't rely on CP. But any chance of non-pregnancy if it's high and soft? 

TIA!:flower:


----------



## lulu35

i wouldnt rely on cp...i checked mine every day last cycle and it was like a yo-yo!...i was high, soft, open and wet around OV and after it went low, hard closed and dry...then 2 dpo it was the same as pre-OV...im now just under 5 weeks pregnant and from finding out it has stayed low, hard, wet and tightly closed!...it varies from women to women and at different times...my first indication that i could be pregnant was my CM but again everyone is different x i got my bfp at 9dpo and it got stronger each day...have you tested?? x


----------



## alynn6758

Mine is exactly how you describe Jemma, I've just started checking mine, but I'm pretty sure that's what I've got going on now...but I know that it could mean anything...so I'm just gonna wait and see...:)


----------



## welshprincess

mine is high soft and open, i think mine is ovulation though, had two pos opk's but damn ff is not finding a ov yet


----------



## maddog37

Stop foruming and start BDing WP!!! ;)

Thanks for your feedback Jemma. :) It just seems that everything says high, soft, and closed means preggers, and low and hard could mean anything. I don't want to get my hope up if that's not absolutely true. 

If there's any info or account of anyone around AF with high, soft cervix and definitely not pregnant, I'd love to know to stay grounded.

I tested a few days ago -- BFN. Confusing thing is I have tons of symptoms. But of course everyone gets symptoms. So forget about the symptoms. The 2 days before the 2 BFNs, I tested with OPK just to see, and were +OPK both days, second day darker than the previous. I'm charting, and it was way past my ov day so it shouldn't be an LH surge. I'm not sure what else the OPK could've been detecting.


----------



## welshprincess

maddog i would but bloody oh is down that damn gym again lol........wait till later though he's gettin it full throttle haha


----------



## LoolaBear

maddog37 said:


> Stop foruming and start BDing WP!!! ;)
> 
> Thanks for your feedback Jemma. :) It just seems that everything says high, soft, and closed means preggers, and low and hard could mean anything. I don't want to get my hope up if that's not absolutely true.
> 
> If there's any info or account of anyone around AF with high, soft cervix and definitely not pregnant, I'd love to know to stay grounded.
> 
> I tested a few days ago -- BFN. Confusing thing is I have tons of symptoms. But of course everyone gets symptoms. So forget about the symptoms. The 2 days before the 2 BFNs, I tested with OPK just to see, and were +OPK both days, second day darker than the previous. I'm charting, and it was way past my ov day so it shouldn't be an LH surge. I'm not sure what else the OPK could've been detecting.

opks have been known to pick up hcg as well, and they do tend to pick it up alot earlier than hpt if it does detect it. xx


----------



## poppymist

i track my cp and i have done all the research you can and in early pregnancy that is how the cp should be however it doesn't happen for all straight away....i would take it as a good sign huni X


----------



## alynn6758

poppymist said:


> i track my cp and i have done all the research you can and in early pregnancy that is how the cp should be however it doesn't happen for all straight away....i would take it as a good sign huni X

How's you're CP and all that Poppy?


----------



## SunflowerBub

Hey girls, I have decided to bump this old question to the top again! I am in tww limbo here, and just wondering about cp as an early sign? Mine is now high and really soft. I also have abundant white cm. Any thoughts, ladies? Got faint lines on tests the last 3 days, and I'm 2 days late, but temp took a dive this morning and those lines are mighty faint! Any advice really really welcome! :)


----------



## doggylover

I read somewhere yesterday that cp is low and hard during pregnancy as the plug starts to develop. But everywhere you look seems to have contradicting information. I don't think cpmis reliable at all.


----------



## SunflowerBub

Thanks, I agree... info differs so much!!!


----------



## Somersetlass

Im 5 weeks pregnant and mine is very hight and closed also soft

normaly if im due af its low hard and closed 

good luck girls


----------



## twpnsfs10

Hey, just to let you know, I had some cramping on 12 dpo and I wanted to check cp- it was very high, soft and pretty closed and I started AF an hour later. It's not really a reliable sign. Good Luck!


----------



## Somersetlass

we all different :) 
sorry af come x fc for next month


----------



## CelticNiamh

I know this is an old thread but for cervix changes to give you a more accurate picture, you need to check everyday and same time everyday, that is what I used to do when I am pregnant my first clue that maybe I was, was my cervix it would be very high soft and as closed at can be after having 6 babies LOL along with temping of course and my temp would be still high if AF was on the way it would be low and hard and my temp would dip :thumbup: cervix position can change throughout the day as well. so it really depends on what your cervix normally does, but it is worth remembering that on it's own cervix checking along with temp checking would let you know what is going on, 
so if your cervix was high closed and soft and temp is still high the day AF is due then I would be leaning more toward being pregnant :flower:


----------

